# AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition Thuban questions.



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 18, 2011)

So I have the ASUS AM3 890GX full ATX motherboard and in August I'll be buying the CPU in the thread title along with installing it. The case I have is the Cooler Master HAF-912 with stock fans and a 750W Bronze Rated PSU.
Now since this is the first computer I'm assembling after decades of owning pre-builts, will the stock CPU heatsink and fan be adequate for air cooling? On the Motherboard I already put the switch into on mode for Turbo Unlocker. Means I don't need to go into the BIOS and overclock, correct?
Hoping the box will have instructions and maybe I'd better buy a different type of more efficient thermal paste. Go with stock or go ahead and buy thermal paste? The computer will be airflow cooled anyway.
I hope I don't screw up with the CPU, thermal paste, heatsink and fan. Should be early or mid August when I have an order with this CPU along with the RAM.
Any tips or feedback for ease of installation? I've seen many visual guides but re-assurance is always helpful. Knowing not to force anything and go slowly is key I've learned. Does the thermal paste need to set with the heatsink and fan or what do I do?


----------



## FuryRosewood (Jul 18, 2011)

the stock heatsink fan is good for stock speeds, however with some situations, it could get a little noisy, but will keep your temps in check.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 18, 2011)

FuryRosewood said:


> the stock heatsink fan is good for stock speeds, however with some situations, it could get a little noisy, but will keep your temps in check.


Alright but the Turbo Unlocker should be fine then with the stock heatsink and fan? I don't mind a bit of noise as long as it isn't too loud.
I'm doing research already by looking up several reviews but their test computers are different compared to what mine is going to be when finished.
Since I'm going to have the computer air cooled, should I see how well it stays cool with the stock heatsink and fan? Any changes I could buy an aftermarket one later including adding more 120mm fans, WITHOUT Blue LEDs, to the tower case. The tower I listed already has two 120mm fans inside and I think it might be cool enough. Or I could just see what the temperatures are with CPU-Z every now and again.
I won't know until September when I get the computer "usable". "Fully completed" denotes I'll have the dedicated GPU and the monitor. THEN I'll know for sure when the computer is fully completed if I'd need to add anymore fans or change the stock heatsink.
First computer ever built for myself and all.:good:
September I'll take some grabs of CPU-Z and post them in this thread when the computer becomes usable.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 18, 2011)

idk if you'll need it with the turbo mode or whatever, same boat as you and nice to know if someone answers, but the theral paste isn't as important as the cooler itself for keeping it cool, and the case fans don't affect the cpu fan and heatsink that much, more imortant for gpu and hdd's and motherboard than cpu.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thankfully I'll know in August when I'm installing the CPU and then the RAM on the motherboard. September will be the month when the computer will finally be usable.
No idea if I should attempt to make any Blu-rays before I get the dedicated GPU along with monitor or not.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 19, 2011)

I think what I'll do when I have the computer on for several months, keep checking temperatures in CPU-Z and Piriform Speccy. I'll post the temperatures every couple of weeks to determine if I'd need to buy an aftermarket heatsink and possibly more case fans. I'm going to look up detailed visual guides on how to install an AM3 CPU on a motherboard so I can reassure myself I installed it properly.
For August of course.


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Jul 19, 2011)

The following is a video on how to correctly install a central processing unit.  Installing a Socket 939 or 754 processor is the same installation as a Socket AM3.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prcd2wqIgVQ


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 20, 2011)

2048Megabytes said:


> The following is a video on how to correctly install a central processing unit.  Installing a Socket 939 or 754 processor is the same installation as a Socket AM3.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prcd2wqIgVQ


I watched a ton of these a few hours ago and glad the heatsink has the thermal paste pre-applied to the heatsink for the 1100T. Glad to find this out on YouTube.
There was even a NewEgg video with them installing the 1055T Black Edition and mentioned something about a couple of programs which stresses the CPU and allows the thermal paste to create a better bond. But it's going to sit on the motherboard inside the HAF 912 case in a box with a sheet over it to keep dust out until September.
Should I use that program anyway or not worry about it? I'll be buying the CPU and RAM in August and will be installing the CPU first and letting that set. Of course I'll also be installing the HDD I bought this month.
I'll post the Piriform Speccy in all my seperate thread when I get the computer "usable" in September.
So glad I found out about the gold arrow in the corner of the 1100T. Will be going with the twist method for the cord which powers the fan on the heatsink for better cable management. Also the instructions with it also should help.
I'll give another big update in August stating I've installed the CPU and another in September when I actually get the computer set-up.:good:


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 21, 2011)

Turbo Unlocker or slight overclocking? Which would be better? If the RAM timing takes a dive with Turbo Unlocker activated I'd rather give it a slight overclocking instead. Maybe 3.8GHz with overclocking.


----------



## StrangleHold (Jul 22, 2011)

Just disable the Turbo. Overclock manually. Bump up the CPU voltage to 1.4, not any higher with a OEM cooler. Then just start raising the X till it gets unstable, then back off by .5.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 22, 2011)

StrangleHold said:


> Just disable the Turbo. Overclock manually. Bump up the CPU voltage to 1.4, not any higher with a OEM cooler. Then just start raising the X till it gets unstable, then back off by .5.


So do this in the BIOS in September? I would like to give it the 3.7GHz it would've had by Turbo Unlocker or even 3.8GHz. I think both would be completely stable with the OEM heatsink.


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 22, 2011)

Regardless of the oc, its still a fairly mediocre cpu.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 22, 2011)

bigfellla said:


> Regardless of the oc, its still a fairly mediocre cpu.


Regardless of your shitty mediocre opinion, unless if you have a very ****ing worthwhile comment instead of blatant trolling, sod off. You're on ignore.

Will the stock heatsink be fine? Not asking the douchenozzle I quoted.


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 22, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> Regardless of your shitty mediocre opinion, unless if you have a very ****ing worthwhile comment instead of blatant trolling, sod off. You're on ignore.
> 
> Will the stock heatsink be fine? Not asking the douchenozzle I quoted.



You can call me whatever names you like , but im not trolling mate, you're on a computer forum and you have indicated that you don't have much experience.  The 1100T is a a low powered CPU, so my point is ocing will make very little difference so you should just simply leave it stock.  You will cause much greif for little difference ocing that cpu.  You need to ask yourself, why am i ocing this as there is no point ocing a 6 core cpu when it is that inefficient.  Just be happy with what you have, stock cooling is not enough btw.  Also what PSU do you have, what do you use the machine for, what GPU, what ram, all of this matters.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 22, 2011)

So does anyone have an actual worthwhile response instead of someone I've ignored?

EDIT: I'm buying the hexacore not just for video games. August will be the month I'm buying it. Going AMD since it's more inexpensive compared to overpriced Intel.


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 22, 2011)

Deleted your post hey?  Whats expensive about an i3? Also August is the time BD and ivy bridge come out.  What are you using the machine for? Chill out, if you are going to buy something in august, you should consider intel as they are more efficient, more powerful and so on, how did you get so amped?  I would also suggest your sig is not really cool for the rules here>

edit, good to see you removed your sig. 

Be friendly mate, im even drinking beer named after you (Little Creatures Rogers)


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 22, 2011)

bigfella, he got banned, look under his name, that is a good idea if they do cap the ip


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 22, 2011)

change your post jonny boy, not worth it.  he got banned because i reported him, and although im not sure, i think you will find the IP address is captured therefore, any attempt at re-joining will not be missed   Keep up the good work jonny


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 22, 2011)

idk y, but a sec ago i thought up something that would be a good adition to this forum/site, one of the admins should put in a new section on the home page for builds, then lock it to new threads, but have like 400,500,600, etc. budget builds threads in there and every month just update them with the newest components and current deals once a week or so, then there's no need to re-find the same build we posted yesturday or something, cuz it's right there, and all the newbs, me, have something we can just look at real quick.


----------



## DCIScouts (Jul 22, 2011)

We have had those in the past, but it becomes outdated so quickly that we haven't kept up with it.  We are open to users submitting such a posting to a Admin/Moderator for approval...


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 23, 2011)

too much work, would need like all the people who can make good suggestions to continuosly look and update, easiest would be to just make the original, and anyone that notices something new or better can post it and a moderator updates with the new part.


----------



## xxmorpheus (Jul 23, 2011)

This thing is amazing. got it oc to 4.0 ghz on air cooling


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 23, 2011)

xxmorpheus said:


> This thing is amazing. got it oc to 4.0 ghz on air cooling



Thats good mate, but unfortunately they're still slower than an i3.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 23, 2011)

of course you'll only ever notice that on a bench so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't consider lower framerates in games a bench. http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2010/12/07/amd-phenom-ii-x6-1100t-review/6


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 23, 2011)

nobody likes you when you do that kind of stuff.


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry to hurt your feelings, but the forum is for commentary on the product.  The simple fact is for a 6 core CPU, that one performs poorly, getting just playable minimum  framerates in crysis on mediocre resolutions even at 4.2GHz.


----------



## Aastii (Jul 23, 2011)

bigfellla said:


> Regardless of the oc, its still a fairly mediocre cpu.



i5 performance, but for less, and it's still mediocre?



bigfellla said:


> I don't consider lower framerates in games a bench. http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2010/12/07/amd-phenom-ii-x6-1100t-review/6



You are comparing games that are only programmed to use up to 2 cores. When an Intel i processors are faster clock for clock, of course it will be faster

Just have a little gander:

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html

Fanboys gonna be fanboys


----------



## spynoodle (Jul 23, 2011)

Aastii said:


> i5 performance, but for less, and it's still mediocre?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to agree: the X6 is no crappy CPU. Yeah, it's definitely not as efficient core-for-core as any Nehalem or Sandy Bridge CPU, but I'm sure it still gets the job done. It's not what I would call "slow," lol. 


xxmorpheus said:


> This thing is amazing. got it oc to 4.0 ghz on air cooling


Hey man, haven't seen you around in a while, how's that gaming rig been? I remember that whole huge thread about it.


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 23, 2011)

OK, this has gone way off topic and plus the OP has been banned.

So thread closed.


----------

